# MB Quart QS216 component set any good ?



## ewffan (Oct 20, 2005)

Anyone ever heard the MB Quart QS216 component set ? If so, what are your thoughts ?


----------



## ewffan (Oct 20, 2005)

ewffan said:


> Anyone ever heard the MB Quart QS216 component set ? If so, what are your thoughts ?



MB Quart QS216 340W 6-1/2" 2-Way Q Series Component 6.5" Car Stereo Speakers 806576217381 | eBay


----------



## sjr033 (Dec 30, 2011)

I have looked at those but never heard them. The typical response around here is MB is crap, but no one has heard them.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jul 17, 2012)

Haven't heard them, just read lots of negative about current MB Quart stuff. I'd be leery just based on the fact that they claim a frequency response of 35 hz to 32000 hz. That's obviously not accurate in a budget component so I'd question all other information about them as well.


----------



## hpilot2004 (Dec 13, 2011)

MB Quart Q4.80 and QS216 Amp Review.mov - YouTube

Might help you see if you like them?


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

I am 99% sure that if these speakers were good, this board would notice them. I'd suggest to look into much newer JBL MS-series speakers. They already have very good feedback. The only thing going for these MB Quarts is bi-amp capable crossover IMO.


Here is the PasMag review..

http://mbquart.com/pdfs/PAS_Qreview.pdf

Overall it seems positive, but I have a feeling PASmag has been handing out good reviews to almost every, if not every, product tested. This is not the way to review a speaker IMO. Good music will usually sound enjoyable even when played on a bottom line $50 coaxial speaker. It's better when you start with five-six similarly priced speakers, and then compare them. Then it will be clear which one is a good buy and which one is not.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

What is your definition of good, are you looking to use them as sq speakers? Speakers just to say you have them in your car, trading the car in? There are just too many variables that could be used to define good. I say unless you are getting them for free,do some more research based upon your budget and exactly what you want out of a set speakers. By the way this is all just my opinion.


----------



## HCWLSU101 (Apr 30, 2009)

If you are looking fir a really good budget set I would suggest the dls rm6.2 set. I purchased a set to run in the wife's car and I like them better than the $600 set in my car. They are not bright, tons of midbass and handle all kinds of music well. I think I paid $249.00 for them.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jul 17, 2012)

ZAKOH said:


> I am 99% sure that if these speakers were good, this board would notice them. I'd suggest to look into much newer JBL MS-series speakers. They already have very good feedback. The only thing going for these MB Quarts is bi-amp capable crossover IMO.
> 
> 
> Here is the PasMag review..
> ...


For what it's worth, the comments about the speakers being too bright is the most critical I've ever seen in a PasMag review. As far as PasMag is concerned, even Sony and Scosche speakers are amazing.


----------

